# CIA Hacked



## 6840 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lulzsec has hacked the CIA website now, the newest development in a string of attacks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello 6840,

When posting about current events, it usually helps to link to the article(s).

CIA Web site hacked - The Washington Post


----------

